# Methods of speeding up drying



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

First of all I hate buying wood, or anything for that matter. The main reason I became interested in woodworking is the fact of being surrounded by my raw materials. I'm trying to avoid another hobby that can be summed up with buying parts and putting them together. In the spirit of truly making something out of nothing I am looking into milling my own stock. I have a Laguna 14 12 (115" blade up to 3/4" wide, 1.75 hp motor, and 16" + of resaw capacity) and have milled some short small oak logs into 1" boards but drying has become the bottleneck in the process. I have heard the wood should dry one year per inch of thickness which is fine if its the only way. I have heard of solar drying kilns but hadn't been able to find much about them. I'm wondering if I would be able to put something cheap together to assist in drying, and wondering how much it will speed up the process. Could I possibly be looking at a month of drying... or is it more like 6 months. I should also mention I live in the perpetual 90%+ humidity that is central Alabama and my property is nearly always shaded by two giant oaks. Any way to speed up drying would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a lot of information on the net about solar kilns.Suprised you can't find it.Try Goggle.You should be able to dry your lumber in a reasonbly inexpensive solar kiln you can build yourself in around 28 days.Of course "reasonably inexpensive" is different to everyone.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have dried wood by tarping it and a dehumidifier. There are ways to speed up the process


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Daren (one of our moderators) has plans that he sells very reasonably for a DIY kiln. I've not built one, nor have I seen the plans but I've read very good things about them. Do a search, or send him a PM to find out how to get the plans if interested.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

For your purposes, a dehumidification kiln should work fine. There are some DIY plans on the web, and you should be able to get 1" thick boards kiln dry within a couple of weeks (white oak takes longer). Keep a close eye on the moisture content of the boards. A moisture meter is ideal, but you can get a good idea by weighing the boards periodically, and monitoring the amount of condensate put out. Oak condensate is very corrosive so you need to either buy one designed for kiln operation (with stainless steel components) or understand that you will need to replace the dehumidifier after a while. You will also need a heat source and a way to move air within the kiln.

I'd like to see a photo of you resawing with your band saw.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a link to an article in American Woodworker Magazine that tells how to construct and operate a dehumidification kiln. http://www.scribd.com/doc/23271563/American-Woodworker-094-06-2002

Note that you will need to monitor the daily water discharged in order to stay within the safe drying rate. For 4/4 Red Oak, that rate is 1% - 3.5% MC loss per day. For White Oak, the rate is 2.5% per day. Also be aware that the safe drying rate is a daily rate, not an average over several days.

A good solar kiln design is the Virginia Tech kiln designed by Dr. Gene Wengert. It was designed to hold 2000 bf of lumber but can be downsized as needed. Mine holds 300 bf and works very well. You will need to adhere to the solar collector vs kiln capacity ratio (1 sq ft of solar collector per 10 bf of lumber) and for optimum performance, slant the top to coincide with the latitude where you live.

Here's a link to an American Woodworker Magazine article on a modified VT solar kiln along with sources for the materials needed to build the downsized one in the article. It also gives the formula for air flow needed. I built mine similar to this one, making it front-loaded.

http://www.americanwoodworker.com/media/p/11388.aspx


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren's plans all the way!!!!! Same plan used on these both my starter pink kiln and then later my "Super Kiln" . His plans are very informative and full of information....best money you'd ever spend!!! build it to suit your situation.

pink starter








"super kiln"








Darens plans can be found here in the classified section.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

You have a problem with a solar kiln if there isn't adequate sun, with all the trees you claim to have.

I also just tarp over my wood and cut a hole in the top and add a small under desk space heater. That's dry heat being introduced and with the fan in it, it forces the moist air out the vent hole. Generally wood the size you are talking of will dry down in less than a week....BUT.... you don't put soaking wet wood in a kiln. It has to be down in moisture content to about 20-25% before you start (depending on the wood species).
Total cost:
Under desk space heater ---- $19.00
Moisture Meter (Lowes) ------$~40.00
Blue Tarp --------------------- $ $7.00
TOTAL -------------------------$<70.00
Now your good for small batches for projects up to the size of kitchen tables.

Tenn Tim sold me some cherry that was "Fire Dried!" (Ha!) Great stuff, but he would tell you it's not a accepted method. I want more of that stuff.
Tim has turned into my main supplier, and all kidding aside, he knows wood.

(Hey Tim. I have an old apple tree I fire-pitted. I'm thinking of chain saw slicing it. The tree fell over from rot this spring. See ya soon.)


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

GISer3546 said:


> First of all I hate buying wood, or anything for that matter. The main reason I became interested in woodworking is the fact of being surrounded by my raw materials. I'm trying to avoid another hobby that can be summed up with buying parts and putting them together. In the spirit of truly making something out of nothing I am looking into milling my own stock. I have a Laguna 14 12 (115" blade up to 3/4" wide, 1.75 hp motor, and 16" + of resaw capacity) and have milled some short small oak logs into 1" boards but drying has become the bottleneck in the process. I have heard the wood should dry one year per inch of thickness which is fine if its the only way. I have heard of solar drying kilns but hadn't been able to find much about them. I'm wondering if I would be able to put something cheap together to assist in drying, and wondering how much it will speed up the process. Could I possibly be looking at a month of drying... or is it more like 6 months. I should also mention I live in the perpetual 90%+ humidity that is central Alabama and my property is nearly always shaded by two giant oaks. Any way to speed up drying would be greatly appreciated.


go here and post to daren he has planes for a dehydration kiln he is the one to talk to you may have to regester ? i am a member their just do a post and talk to him the link http://www.woodbarter.com/members/daren.3/


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Daren's plans all the way!!!!! Same plan used on these both my starter pink kiln and then later my "Super Kiln" . His plans are very informative and full of information....best money you'd ever spend!!! build it to suit your situation.
> 
> pink starter
> View attachment 94146
> ...


just did a post for daren planes and info to a fellow here , i am a woodbarter member like you


----------

